# Dead rat out the pipe



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

So my friend pulls this out and sends me a pic. 
Pretty cool right? I share the best stuff with you guys.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> So my friend pulls this out and sends me a pic.
> Pretty cool right? I share the best stuff with you guys.


Did that came from one of Flyout's first job??


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like a greasy little sucker


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's not a rat, these are rats:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-pictures-of-huge-rodents-emerge-9264451.html


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Did that came from one of Flyout's first job??


punch yourself for me.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

About five or six years ago I had a night time main line to cable. Long story short, the line must have been really messed up because I could only get a 2" cutter past the first 5'. About 10' out it opened so I had the tenants run all the water they could while I cabled the rest of the 100'. When bringing the cable back to the 10' mark it started to back up again. Had them shut the water off and brought my cable back by hand. When pulling it back the floor drain kept surging as if I had a big ball of roots on the end... nope. It was a dead squirrel. Just one of those times you wish you had a camera phone.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't know if that hole is he entry and exit hole it made, but I've seen perfect holes like hat in vents made by rodents. Still amazes me


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Don't know if that hole is he entry and exit hole it made, but I've seen perfect holes like hat in vents made by rodents. Still amazes me


It was a home-boy clean out.


----------



## septicguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Couple years ago I got a call for an apartment complex that was completely backed up. Maintenance guy already had the toilet off when I arrived. I grabbed the 300 and went to work. Cable only when out 15, maybe 20 feet. Couldn't get past. Blockage felt kinda soft though, spongy almost. Located a clean out on the exterior.....cool the cap is already off......camera back towards the building and see a mass of hair.....hmmmmmm........so I throw the retriever head on the 300 and head back in. Run the cable about 30 seconds and then manually pulled out the blockage. As soon as the blockage was released instant skunk, poo, dead animal smell!!! Pulled out a good size skunk that had climbed in the open clean out and then got lodged in the 4" cast iron. Best part was all the people in the apartment complex came running out cause of the smell going back into the complex cause of the removed toilet, lol. I had the spend the next 20 minutes trying not to puke and peel the skunks tail out of my retriever head. I had pics but that we're on a precious phone. Still one of my favorite stories


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

https://youtu.be/3eZPCQB1Qyk

He says "I've removed rats and squirrels but... "


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Ma'am i think i found your stoppage,.......


----------

